# Canadian Fishing License



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I live in Flint and need to go to Canada to get a Canadian fishing License. I read the other post on Canadian License. I think there should be a place in Port Huron that is closer for me then Wallys in Canada. Is thee a place in Port Huron that I can get a license?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You can also get one on-line or over the phone. No need to travel that far. Gone Fishing would probably have the website and phone number.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/fishing/nonres2.html


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I heard they were really backed up and it would take quite a while by mail. Another possibility is the Marine City Ferry. You used to be able to walk on board the ferry and while it was crossing the river, you could buy your license and just stay on the ferry for the return trip. The ferry price is pretty cheap for a walk on. I cant find their phone number to ask but I think it is called the Blue Water Ferry. It might be worth a call to verify if this service is still in place. The Walpole ferry did not offer this service.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Mike; I'm still in the dark age and have not got anthing over the Net yet. Just thought I would go for a drive and get them. Port Huron is not too far away.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try this for the Ferry.
1 888 638 4726


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try the Marine City ferry. They don't even charge a fee for the boat ride and when you return just tell customs you never left the ferry.

I've fished walleye tournaments in the St. Clair river and that's where I purchased mine. BTW youcan also purchase your musky stamp on the ferry.

It's walk on walk off service and leave your car behind. You fill it out while the ferry is under way.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks Big Frank; I called that # and went over to the Ferry and got my License. It was relativity painless. Didn't even have to ride on the ferry, just got the mate as soon as possible.


----------

